# Alles auf Anfang: Die 8 besten Zeitschleifen-Filme



## TLaw555 (17. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alles auf Anfang: Die 8 besten Zeitschleifen-Filme* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alles auf Anfang: Die 8 besten Zeitschleifen-Filme*


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2017)

Zwar nicht eine ständige Zeitschleife, aber mit dem Thema "Zeitreisen" in die jeweils eigene Vergangenheit und damit verbundenen Paradoxa fand ich in den letzten Jahren Looper (mit Joseph Gorden-Levitt und Bruce Willis) sehr genial, und wenn man den Film durchschaut ist auch Predestination mit Ethan Hawke ziemlich gut IMHO. Zu letzterem gibt es viele sehr miese Meinungen, bei denen ich aber das Gefühl hab, dass die Leute oft nur zu doof waren, den Film zu verstehen ^^


----------



## Tariguz (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zwar nicht eine ständige Zeitschleife, aber mit dem Thema "Zeitreisen" in die jeweils eigene Vergangenheit und damit verbundenen Paradoxa fand ich in den letzten Jahren Looper (mit Joseph Gorden-Levitt und Bruce Willis) sehr genial, und wenn man den Film durchschaut ist auch Predestination mit Ethan Hawke ziemlich gut IMHO. Zu letzterem gibt es viele sehr miese Meinungen, bei denen ich aber das Gefühl hab, dass die Leute oft nur zu doof waren, den Film zu verstehen ^^



Ich finde Looper auch ganz gut. Irgendwie hat der einfach was. Das sind solche Geheimtipps. Predestination hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zwar nicht eine ständige Zeitschleife, aber mit dem Thema "Zeitreisen" in die jeweils eigene Vergangenheit und damit verbundenen Paradoxa fand ich in den letzten Jahren Looper (mit Joseph Gorden-Levitt und Bruce Willis) sehr genial, und wenn man den Film durchschaut ist auch Predestination mit Ethan Hawke ziemlich gut IMHO. Zu letzterem gibt es viele sehr miese Meinungen, bei denen ich aber das Gefühl hab, dass die Leute oft nur zu doof waren, den Film zu verstehen ^^



Ich finde ebenfalls beide Filme Top. Bei Predestination den ich klar besser finde muss man ein wenig das Hirnle einschalten  und wirklich auch dabei sein um ihn zu kapieren weil auch die eigentliche Filmbeschreibung nicht unbedingt das wiedergibt was der Film inhaltlich ausdrücken will, dann ist er aber noch besser.
Dein Link zu Predestination  ist übrigens falsch.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2017)

> Dabei gehen die Filme oft nach einem leicht variierten Schema vor:
> 
> Die Protagonisten erwachen jedes Mal zumeist an der exakt selben Stelle aus dem Schlaf oder dem Tod. Dabei sind sie sich im Gegensatz zu ihren Mitmenschen ihrer Situation vollkommen bewusst und besitzen sämtliche Erinnerungen an alle erlebten Tage, während es für alle anderen Personen ein kompletter Reboot ist. [...] Im Endeffekt ist es dann oft ein bestimmtes Detail oder eine bestimmte Entscheidung, was die Möglichkeit eröffnet wieder zur Normalität zurückzukehren.


Das paßt aber überhaupt nicht auf den Film "Timecrimes". 
Dort handelt es sich nicht um eine Schleife, sondern um eine Spirale. Der Charakter ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt erneut an einer Stelle, von der aus er Alternativen verfolgen kann, es handelt sich um eine kontinuierliche Progression.


Und bei "Triangle" paßt zwar die Zeitschleife perfekt - aber: Es gibt einen Zeitpunkt, an dem der Charakter einen Gedächtnisverlust erleidet, da sie bei jedem zweiten* Betreten des großen Schiffes alles wieder neu entdeckt.
*Wir haben nur die *Hälfte *der Zeitschleife im Film miterlebt. Sie kommt einmal wissend und beim zweiten Mal unwissend an Bord. Daher ist keine Auflösung möglich, da sie immer wieder dieselben Fehler machen wird.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zwar nicht eine ständige Zeitschleife, aber mit dem Thema "Zeitreisen" in die jeweils eigene Vergangenheit und damit verbundenen Paradoxa fand ich in den letzten Jahren Looper (mit Joseph Gorden-Levitt und Bruce Willis) sehr genial,


... wobei er am Ende iirc auch einfach hätte beschließen können, auf der Farm zu bleiben, jetzt, wo er den Knoten aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... wobei er am Ende iirc auch einfach hätte beschließen können, auf der Farm zu bleiben, jetzt, wo er den Knoten aufgelöst hat.


   Dann erinnerst du dich falsch an den Film, denn 



Spoiler



Er "besiegt" sein Zukunfts-Ich ja, indem er sich selber umbringt - da kann er ja wohl kaum danach noch sagen "ok, und nun werd ich Farmer!"


----------



## Andreas60 (18. November 2017)

Auch ein vergessener TOPTitel: Lola rennt
Würde ich mal hinter Murmeltier einordnen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2017)

Von der Liste kenn ich nur Nummer 1 und 4


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann erinnerst du dich falsch an den Film, denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich meinte:


Spoiler



Er braucht sich ja nicht umzubringen, sondern muß nur beschließen _- jetzt die Zeitschleife erkennend - _, sein Leben so zu ändern, daß der Sohn keinen Haß auf die Looper bekommt.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Von der Liste kenn ich nur Nummer 1 und 4


3, 5 und 7 kann ich auf jeden Fall auch noch empfehlen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. November 2017)

Zwar kein Film sondern eine Anime-Serie aber storymäßig ziemlich cool und noch dazu mit entferntem Spielebezug ist *Re:Zero*. Der Protagonist findet sich nach dem Verlassen eines Supermarktes plötzlich in einer Fantasy-Welt. Wie das so ist sind seine Überlebenschancen recht gering als Mensch unserer modernen Zeit ohne Geld und Plan und er segnet schnell das Zeitliche. Zu seinem Glück wird er dann wieder an den Anfang zurückgesetzt. Nachdem er dann die ersten "Bosskämpfe" bestritten hat ist der neue "Savepoint" dann auch direkt danach, es sei denn er lebt länger als vier Tage, dann wird er beim Tod vier Tage zurückgesetzt. So hangelt er sich langsam vorwärts und versucht der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, wer ihn wieso in diese Welt gesetzt hat. Er kann übrigens niemanden von seinem "Talent" erzählen, versucht er es kommt eine magische Hand und greift sein Herz, versucht er es dennoch weiter drückt sie zu und er stirbt und wird zurückgesetzt. 
Die Charaktere sind toll, die Story sehr spannend und die Serie ist teilweise extrem brutal. Einer meiner absoluten Lieblings-Anime.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Naja, 



Spoiler



Aber er MUSS sich doch umbringen, damit Willis nicht die Zeit hat, zu schießen - er hat keine andere Wahl. Das "sich vornehmen, seine Zukunft anders zu gestalten" hilft in der Situation ja nicht mehr, da Willis nun mal da IST. 

Aber selbst wenn es rein "Temporaltheoretisch" logisch doch möglich wäre, dass Willis allein durch den Gedanken "ich gestalte meine Zukunft anders" einfach SOFORT verschwinden würde: es ist absolut unlogisch und viel zu weit hergeholt, dass Levitt dann DERMASSEN schnell schaltet und die Idee sofort erkennt, es zudem auch riskiert, dass es funktioniert UND er muss noch sicher sein, dass er sdein Vorhaben auch einhalten kann und nicht doch Dinge tut, die den Jungen wütend machen. Er selber weiß ja noch gar nicht, was er tun wird, damit die Lebensgeschichte seines "alten" Ichs entsteht (oder entstand   - er weiß also gar nicht, was er in Zukunft tun sollte, um alles zu verhindern. Das alles dann innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden zu überblicken und sicher zu sein, dass es klappt? Nee, beim besten Willen nicht...  und zu guter Letzt: selbst der intelligenteste der Zuschauer würde dann in etwa so dasitzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn Willis wäre einfach so plötzlich weg, und keiner weiß warum. Wie willst du diese Idee "sich was anderes für die Zukunft vornehmen", vor allem so schnell, klarmachen? Soll dann eine Off-Stimme sagen "Ich hatte eine Idee: wenn ich mir vornehme, in Zukunft ... bla bla bla ... dann rette ich den Jungen!" ? Oder soll es nach der Situation dann ein Gespräch geben, in dem er das erklärt? Das fänd ich stilistisch Mist. Zudem würde auch eine wichtige Kernaussage des Films verloren gehen, nämlich dass man manchmal erkennen muss, dass man sich selber opfern "muss" oder sollte, obwohl man kurz vorher noch dachte, für bestimmt mind 50 weiter Jahre ein supertolles Leben zu haben.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm ... 


Spoiler



... die selbe Mechanik, die "Old Loop" nach dem Schluß *sofort *verschwinden läßt, würde ihn auch *sofort *verschwinden lassen, wenn "Young Loop" den Entschluß tätigt. 



> es ist absolut unlogisch und viel zu weit hergeholt, dass Levitt dann DERMASSEN schnell schaltet und die Idee sofort erkennt,


Sich selbst umzubringen verlangt aber auch schnelles Schalten und "Idee erkennen". Und zudem noch wesentlich mehr Überwindung, als eine bloße Veränderung der Lebensweise.



> es zudem auch riskiert, dass es funktioniert UND er muss noch sicher sein, dass er sein Vorhaben auch einhalten kann und nicht doch Dinge tut, die den Jungen wütend machen.


Es geht ja nicht darum, den Jungen "nicht wütend zu machen", sondern daß Old Loop dessen Mutter erschießt. Und der Regenmacher daher ohne sie aufwachsen muß. Mit dem Wissen, daß ein Looper sie getötet hat.
Solange Young Loop also nicht später doch noch die Mutter erschießt, sollte das problemlos funktionieren.



> Er selber weiß ja noch gar nicht, was er tun wird, damit die Lebensgeschichte seines "alten" Ichs entsteht (oder entstand


Er weiß, daß der Regenmacher dadurch entsteht/zu einem mächtigen Verbrecher wird, daß Old Loop seine Mutter erschießt.
Und für Old Loop wird ja thematisiert, daß sich die Geschichte ändert - weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wie viel davon er Young Loop erzählt hat. Jedenfalls wird Old Regenmacher nicht die Freundin von dem neuen "Old Loop" umbringen, wenn das seine Mutter ist. Und wer weiß, vielleicht würde der neue Regenmacher ja auch sienen Loop offen lassen, weil er dann zur Familie gehören wird.



> - er weiß also gar nicht, was er in Zukunft tun sollte, um alles zu verhindern. Das alles dann innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden zu überblicken und sicher zu sein, dass es klappt? Nee, beim besten Willen nicht...


Immerhin hat er Zeit, sich in aller Ruhe auszumalen, wie die Kindheit des Regenmachers verlaufen wird, wenn dessen Mutter getötet wird und die Zeitschleife zu erkennen ...

Paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen. Wenn er dafür Zeit hat, dann auch für die Alternative.



> und zu guter Letzt: selbst der intelligenteste der Zuschauer würde dann in etwa so dasitzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deckt sich mit meiner Reaktion beim ersten Schauen. Weil mir sofort der Einwand in den Sinn kam: Wieso sich nicht einfach dazu entschliessen, auf der Farm zu bleiben?



> Denn Willis wäre einfach so plötzlich weg, und keiner weiß warum. Wie willst du diese Idee "sich was anderes für die Zukunft vornehmen", vor allem so schnell, klarmachen? Soll dann eine Off-Stimme sagen "Ich hatte eine Idee: wenn ich mir vornehme, in Zukunft ... bla bla bla ... dann rette ich den Jungen!" ?


Wieso denn nicht? Da ist doch eh schon eine Off Stimme in der Szene, die erzählt, daß ihm in dem Moment klar wurde, wie die Zeitschleife funktioniert.
Dann noch ein paar friedliche Zukunftsbilder auf der Farm dazugepackt, und schon läßt sich das genauso gut rüberbringen, wie der Selbstmord.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2017)

Ich stimme Dir da einfach nicht zu, mit der Idee  das ist zu abwegig, dass er diese komplexen Überlegungen so schnell trifft. Aber dass er 



Spoiler



Wllis töten will und direkt auf die Idee kommt "das bin ja eigentlich ich, also wird es ihn nicht geben, wenn ich jetzt sterbe" ist viel wahrscheinlicher, zumal er ja eben auch nicht genau weiß, was er genau tun oder sein lassen müsste "in der Zukunft"



Hinzu kommt, dass so ein Ende totaler Mist wäre so nach dem Motto "hui, ich wechsle einfach meinen Lebensstil, und schon haben wir wieder eine heile Welt!"


----------



## Crapster (18. November 2017)

Ah, Looper! Der ist wie Timecop ... nur eine Million mal schlechter (vgl. Jean-Claude van Johnson)


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2017)

Crapster schrieb:


> Ah, Looper! Der ist wie Timecop ... nur eine Million mal schlechter (vgl. Jean-Claude van Johnson)


 ja, Timecop war echt feinster Popcorn-Action-Schund, das ist korrekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, Timecop war echt feinster Popcorn-Action-Schund, das ist korrekt.


Hey, aber Timecop hatte Van Damme. Und nen Spagat!!! [emoji50] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Necro15 (18. November 2017)

irgendwie fehlt Butterfly Effect.


----------



## Holyangel (19. November 2017)

12 Monkeys ist ja quasi auch eine Zeitschleife.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2017)

Zur Erinnerung: eine Zeitschleife ist sowas wie der Murmeltiertag: Der Charakter wacht an dem exakt selben Moment auf, ist exakt genauso alt und das Radio spielt immer exakt den selben Song. Der einzige Unterschied: Er weiß, was im letzten Schleifendurchlauf passiert ist.



Necro15 schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt Butterfly Effect.


In Butterfly Effect geht es aber nur um Kurzzeittrips in die Vergangenheit. *Wenn er dort bleiben würde*, dann hätten wir eine Schleife, aber er kehrt ja immer wieder zurück in seine Gegenwart.



Holyangel schrieb:


> 12 Monkeys ist ja quasi auch eine Zeitschleife.


Die Handlung: ja. Wenn man der Geschichte von Cole folgt, wird sich diese im Kreis drehen. Der Charakter wacht aber an keiner Stelle erneut an einem Zeitpunkt X auf. Es ist eine ständige Progression.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (20. November 2017)

Looper war nicht wirklich gut. Dafür war einfach die Zeitreise Logik zu unlogisch. Junger Typ ritzt sich Nachricht in Arm - alter (zukünftiger typ) hat es dann instant auch obwohl er nun Teil der NEUEN Gegenwart ist?!!! Das mag zwar Erzählerisch cool sein - aber kausal ist es unlogisch.


----------



## Booman90 (20. November 2017)

Auch netter Film, Mr. Nobody. Ist aber kein Zeitschleifen-Film, eher so Was-Wäre-Wenn-Film, ein bisschen ähnlich wie Butterfly-Effect.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Looper war nicht wirklich gut. Dafür war einfach die Zeitreise Logik zu unlogisch. Junger Typ ritzt sich Nachricht in Arm - alter (zukünftiger typ) hat es dann instant auch obwohl er nun Teil der NEUEN Gegenwart ist?!!! Das mag zwar Erzählerisch cool sein - aber kausal ist es unlogisch.


Wieso "neu"? Solange er dort nichts Entscheidendes ändert, ist es doch dieselbe Gegenwart. 

Aber das "in-den-Arm-Ritzen" ist ja gar nicht das Problem. Wenn sich wirklich alles *instant* auswirkt, wie wir ja an dem Arm und dem Typ gesehen haben, den sie zerstückelt haben, dann müßte sich der Loop viel früher schließen:


Spoiler



Nämlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem Old Loop verhindert, daß Young Loop ihn erschießt.



Denn sämtliche Zeitreisenfilme können nur auf Basis des Determinismus funktionieren. Sprich: Jede deiner Entscheidungen wird exakt so ablaufen, wie sie ablaufen wird. Du kannst dich zwar frei entscheiden, aber du wirst dich immer genau so entscheiden, wie du dich entscheidest. Es gibt keine Paralleluniversen, die dadurch entstehen, daß du dich anders entscheidest.

dh: sämtliche Handlungen, die Young Loop im weiteren Verlauf der Filmhandlung vornimmt, wird er auch genau so vornehmen. Und daher ist es schon klar, sobald er 



Spoiler



Old Loop *nicht *erschießt, wird er sich am Ende selbst erschießen


und daher quasi die ganze Filmhandlung *instant *nicht stattfinden, da sie stattgefunden hat. 

Interessant wäre jetzt die Frage: Wie verläuft die Handlung nach den Änderungen der Ereignisse des Films - 



Spoiler



an welcher Stelle verschwindet Young Loop wie aus der Handlung? Er ist ja nur auf die Farm und das Feld gekommen, weil er Old Loop getroffen hat. Er ist ja nur gestorben, weil die Ereignisse des Loops keine andere Lösung für ihn hatten. 

Und dann folgt ein Logikfehler, denn er hat ja den Lohn für das Schließen des Loops bekommen, den er jetzt gar nicht mehr geschlossen hat. Weil die Handlungskette "Old Loop wird in der Vergangenheit von Young Loop erschossen" gar nicht mehr existiert, da es gar keinen Old Loop mehr gibt. Daher kann auch niemand mehr den Lohn einsammeln, was im Film aber laut Wikipedia geschieht.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (20. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso "neu"? Solange er dort nichts Entscheidendes ändert, ist es doch dieselbe Gegenwart.
> 
> Aber das "in-den-Arm-Ritzen" ist ja gar nicht das Problem.





Spoiler



Das Problem an dem Film ist einfach das es das Zeitreisen nicht ernst genug nimmt. Das ursprüngliche Ziel war ja das der Junge (A) den Alten (B) tötet. Wäre das der Fall gewesen wäre alles ok. Der Loop wäre auch in einer nicht  determinierten Zeit möglich - da er ja nur kurz auftaucht und sofort tot ist (kleine Beeinflussung der Vergangenheit, keine Kommunikation, keine Änderung der Gegenwart). Da durch aber, das der Alte in der Vergangenheit nicht getötet wird entsteht eine neue Gegenwart (und der Film zeigt ganz klar damit das es eben keine determinierte Zeit gibt) die sowohl A als auch B beinhaltet. B stammt aber aus der Ursprünglichen Zeitlinie in der A - B tötet (B-A=0). Nun ist das nicht mehr der Fall und B bewirkt das A andere Entscheidungen tätigt (die er im Falle des Totes von B nicht gemacht hätte). Womit wir bei dem Armen und dem Text wären. Wäre der Film von einer Welt mit Determinismus ausgegangen, hätte es keine Option gegeben ob B überlebt oder nicht - da jede andere Option ein Paradoxon bewirkt (da ja Bs Vergangenheit erklärt das A - B tötet). Und Falls er doch Überlebt, hätte er bereits den Text auf den Armen haben müssen oder genauer, gar nicht mehr auftauchen dürfen. Wobei das wiederum in ein Paradoxon gemündet wäre (falls man annimmt das er nicht auf natürlichem Wege in der Zukunft stirbt). Der Film vermischt aufgrund von Storytelling einfach non determinierte Zeit mit determinierter Zeit. 
Wenn wir das nun in einer non determinierten Zeit durchspielen: Stellen wir recht schnell fest das, dass mit den Armen nur dann funktioniert wenn nach dem Ereignis (B-A ungleich 0, B wird nicht getötet) ein neuer B aus der neuen Zukunft kommt (wo B nicht getötet wird)- also ein B´ - der hätte dann die Markierung auf den Armen. Womit wir auch schon am Ende des Films sind: Wenn sich A am Ende tötet um B aufzuhalten - hört nur B´ auf zu existieren - nur es will ja B (dessen Vergangenheit B-A= 0 ist) den Regenmacher töten. Ergo: Film unlogisch. Zugucken und Hirn aus


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Film ist schon da unlogisch, wo man sich Gedanken macht, wieso der Regenmacher Jagd auf die Looper macht. Wieso macht er das denn in der allerersten Zeitlinie?


Spoiler



Er entwickelt seinen Haß auf Looper ja deswegen, weil ein Looper (Old Loop) seine Mutter erschossen hat.
Old Loop kommt aber erst in die Nähe des jungen Regenmachers, weil Young Loop nach ihm sucht.
Young Loop sucht nach ihm, weil Old Loop ihm gesagt hat, daß der Regenmacher massenweise Loops schließt.
Der Regenmacher schließt die Loops aber nur, weil seine Mutter von einem Looper getötet wurde.
Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte Young Loop noch gar keinen Grund, nach dem Regenmacher zu suchen. Weil dieser ja noch seine Mutter hatte, da noch kein Old Loop sie erschossen hat.



Nochmal zum Determinismus:
Determinismus ist essentiell für Zeitreisen. Wie soll sich die Zeitreise denn sonst entscheiden, in welche der verschiedenen Versionen der Zukunft sie reisen soll? Was soll eine Zeitreise in die Vergangenheit bringen, wenn ich beim Zurückkehren in die Zukunft in einer ganz anderen Zukunft lande, wo vielleicht das, was ich gerade geändert habe, das geringste meiner Probleme wäre? oder sogar kontraproduktiv?

Oder auch: Wieso sollte ich mich bei Entscheidung X denn anders entscheiden?
Eine Entscheidung, die ich treffe, treffe ich ja auf der Basis meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind aber zum Zeitpunkt vor der Entscheidung noch absolut identisch. Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, anzunehmen, daß ich mich auf zwei verschiedene Weisen entscheiden würde.

Aber es geht ja gar nicht um Entscheidungen, sondern um Zeitreisen. 
Und da gibt es durchaus Paradoxien. Wie zB daß John Connor seinen Kumpel mit einem _"So long, Motherfucker! See you earlier."_  in der Zeit zurückschickt.



Spoiler



Und so könnte man jetzt sagen: Gut, *irgendein *Looper hat ursprünglich die Mutter des Regenmachers getötet. Und durch die weiteren Ereignisse hat dann Old Loop dessen Rolle übernommen.

Bezüglich der Ritze auf dem Arm:
In dem Film wird die Entstehung und Auflösung des Loops gezeigt. Alles, was Young Loop tut, hat erst zu dem "Zeitpunkt" Auswirkungen auf die Zeitlinie. Um eben das "Vorher" und das "Nachher" zu zeigen.

Denn sonst müßte man ja einen Großteil des Films rausschneiden, weil ja schon von vorneweg klar ist, daß Young Loop sich selbst erschießen und somit gar kein Old Loop existieren wird.



Es könnte auch sein, daß sich das ganze wie in Triangle in einem Teufelskreis dreht und so doch wieder in diesen Thread paßt:


Spoiler



Wenn man nämlich annimmt, daß nach den Ereignissen des Films (genauso wie vorher) wieder *irgendein anderer *Looper die Mutter des Regenmachers erschießt.
Dann hätte man ein Leben von Old Loop in Shanghai; Regenmacher schließt Loops; Old Loop kommt zurück; Young Loop erschießt sich; anderer Looper erschießt Regenmachers Mutter; _ad inf_


----------



## MRRadioactiv (21. November 2017)

Der Film ist halt egal wie mans dreht und wendet unlogisch. 
Zu deinem Determinierte Zeit Einwand: Das einzige was möglich wäre - wäre ein nicht durchbrechbarer Loop in der Zeit. Quantum Break hat das sehr gut dargestellt.  Zwar nicht ganz logisch, aber um Welten besser wie der Film. Zeitreisen sind halt immer etwas seltsam.
Anmerkung: Man reist in die Vergangenheit um etwas zu ändern, dh man will ja bei der Rückkehr eine andere Gegenwart vorfinden. Bei einer Determinierten Zeit würde man nix ändern können - dh selbst wenn man zmb Mao oder so tötet wäre nach der Rückkehr immer noch Mao der Führer der Kommunisten in China gewesen. - Ergibt aber null Sinn da es gegen das Gesetz Aktion gleich Reaktion verstössen würde....


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Man reist in die Vergangenheit um etwas zu ändern, dh man will ja bei der Rückkehr eine andere Gegenwart vorfinden. Bei einer Determinierten Zeit würde man nix ändern können - dh selbst wenn man zmb Mao oder so tötet wäre nach der Rückkehr immer noch Mao der Führer der Kommunisten in China gewesen. -


_*mööp*_ Falsch.

Eine deterministische Zeitlinie sagt nur, daß das, was aus den momentan vorhandenen Elementen zustande kommt, immer genau so zustande kommen wird. Wenn ich jedoch ein Element hinzufüge oder wegnehme, wird dies Auswirkungen auf deren Verlauf haben.

Wenn ich jetzt also zurückreise und Mao töte, ist der ab da in der Zeitlinie tot. 
Und damit dann mit allen Folgen daraus auch zu dem Zeitpunkt, an den ich dann zurückkehre.
Aber: Auch das wäre wiederum vorherbestimmt, weil ich mich ja immer dazu entscheiden würde, diese Zeitreise zu machen.
Das bedeutet dann aber, daß Mao schon tot ist, bevor er mir den Grund dafür liefern kann, ihn zu töten.
Weshalb ich die Zeitreise dann nicht machen werde.
Wodurch er wiederum seine Missetaten durchführen kann und mir wieder einen Grund liefert, eine Zeitreise zu unternehmen.

Das ist jetzt entweder eine kausale Doppelschleife oder ein Paradoxon.
Eine "richtige" Lösung dafür gibt es nicht, da Zeitreisen nicht möglich sind, sondern maximal Beschleunigungen oder Verlangsamungen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2017)

Man kann auch ganz einfach sagen, wenn jemand in der Zeit reist, dann ist das trotzdem linear und nichts ändert sich, da alles was er ändert halt entweder schon geschehen ist oder eben irgendwann geschehen wird.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (21. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ......



Ich denke das wir beide verschiedene Definitionen von Determinierter Zeit haben


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man kann auch ganz einfach sagen, wenn jemand in der Zeit reist, dann ist das trotzdem linear und nichts ändert sich, da alles was er ändert halt entweder schon geschehen ist oder eben irgendwann geschehen wird.


Was dann aber genau zu dem von mir geschilderten Problem führt.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Ich denke das wir beide verschiedene Definitionen von Determinierter Zeit haben


Also deutlicher als _"Eine deterministische Zeitlinie sagt nur, daß das, was aus den momentan vorhandenen Elementen zustande kommt, immer genau so zustande kommen wird."_ kann ich's nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann macht es ja unheimlich viel Sinn, Zeitreisen zu unternehmen, wenn danach alles eh wieder exakt so ist wie vorher.



Natürlich macht es insofern Sinn, dass sie stattgefunden haben muss wenn etwa in der Vergangenheit was geändert wurde.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (21. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich macht es insofern Sinn, dass sie stattgefunden haben muss wenn etwa in der Vergangenheit was geändert wurde.



Genau darum geht es in Quantum Break. Ich denke mal das wir alle eine „falsche Sicht“ über Zeitreisen haben


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich macht es insofern Sinn, dass sie stattgefunden haben muss wenn etwa in der Vergangenheit was geändert wurde.


Was dann aber wiederum verhindert, daß ich einen Grund habe, die Zeitreise zu unternehmen. Siehe oben.


----------

